# Found a Husqvarna cousin



## db130

Providence CL

Tecumseh engine and everything.


----------



## sscotsman

cool..but I have two questions:

1. why it is a "cousin"? a cousin of what?
2. Why have you posted it here? (im sure there is a reason..but I cant tell what the reason is! 

Scot


----------



## db130

I had read on other sites that Husqvarna purchased the tooling for the Yamaha snowblowers and built 2 similar models, but with Tecumseh engines. I found the link:

OPEonTheNet.com Forums Archive - Husqvarna - Yamaha snowblowers from years back.

But upon closer inspection, I'm not sure if the bucket shape is correct. I may just be flat out wrong on this one.


----------



## sscotsman

hmm..interesting!
never heard of a Yahama/Husquvarna connection, but anything is possible..
based on that ad from the other forum, I would say the one on Craigslist is one of those models..hard to tell for sure, because it never dawned on that Craigslist seller that it's possible to take a photo from the side, but it looks like the same type of machine to me..

Scot


----------



## dbert

Interesting. How common is this transmission?
Compare this tired Yamaha with the small black and white husky pamphlet photo below it.


----------



## dbert

Just noticed this one in my local want ads.
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=27729109

edit: fixed link


----------



## db130

I searched quite a bit for these Husqvarna snowblowers with Yamaha bloodlines in my local CL this season and it appears they outnumber the Yamahas 2 to 1. Found this one for sale from the original owner about 15 minutes from work, she even had the owner's manual still:










It's in pretty good shape, other than the chute needing to be repainted and the oil changed.


----------



## dobber1978

If anyone has the owners manual for that 9-26 I would love to get copy of it. Just bought a 6-23 and looks like the same vintage as the 9-26 pictured above.
Thanks,


----------

